# Bluetooth w/assist installed. Question?



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

I installed a 387 ULF to replace Assist yesterday on a 04 325i, everything is working so far. 

The bluetooth antenna is not preinstalled, and i have to remove pin 7 and 8 in the 54 pin connector. I got the bluetooth module, bluetooth antenna, antenna mouting bracket, pairing button and ULF interface adapter for this installation.

I paired 2 phones to the system a Sony Ericsson T616 and a Nokia 7610, only the T616 would transfer the phone book, the 7610 won't but both phones (only one at a time) connect to the system automatically when the ignition switch is turned on. I am happy the way the system work, but have to enter the phone book manually for the 7610 by voice. 

Can i enter the phone book manually without using voice? sometime it don't understand me :tsk: 

to all E46 owner who have bluetooth installed, on the radio display, when you use voice command to dial a phone number, does it display the NUMBER as you speak (according the owner manual it should), or it just say PHONE, and it only display the NUMBER when you say dial?

And some thing is weird, on the Assist module it has a bluetooth logo on it and have some type of bluetooth number on it, and it has a 04/04 build date. I am thinking may be only a software update is enough to add bluetooth function to the 04 Assist module to work like a 05 Assist which has bluetooth build in and funtioning.

Tan


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

tand said:


> I installed a 387 ULF to replace Assist yesterday on a 04 325i, everything is working so far.
> 
> The bluetooth antenna is not preinstalled, and i have to remove pin 7 and 8 in the 54 pin connector. I got the bluetooth module, bluetooth antenna, antenna mouting bracket, pairing button and ULF interface adapter for this installation.
> 
> ...


... that's what I suspect will eventually happen too as the "retrofit" Bluetooth/Assist for '04s.


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

Update: I am happy to say that although the 7610 won't sync the phone book automatically, but i can transfer the phone book manually using the pairing procedure by sending the phone contact 1 by 1over bluetooth to the BMW ULF, and it remain in the ULF memory. BTW the sound is so good and clear in the car, even the speaker phone in the 7610 can't compare.


----------



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

Could you share where you got the module? I called Circle BMW today and they said they are not selling them anymore and to call my local dealer... Ok, I called the local dealer and they said - it won't work with your car b/c you have assist... Tried to explain to the knowledgeable parts person that I can make it work. He didn't understand. Long and short of it, they wanted almost $700 for the unit. Circle listed it for $345. Any info would be appreciated.

joe


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

I just installed BT in my 2004 330 CiC. Took out the Assist from the trunk, installed the new ULF, installed the pairing button in the center console. Total time less than 45 min. Amazingly easy. I bought mine from Martin Bishop, www.bimmernav.com

One issue I cannot figure out. I have the Ericsson T637 and once I paired the phone the addressbook transferred over to my Nav Screen great. I made a few more entries into the phone and then went back out to the car. The ULF recognized the phone immediately, but, the updated phonebook didn;t transfer to the NAV screen. I have read about this in other posts but supposedly it should work seamlessly, any ideas ??? Thanks

BTw, the question about voice dialing : Once I say "dial" is when the phone number displays in my NAV screen


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

I also bought my ULF 387 (the latest version) from www.bimmernav.com, but on their website they have the one just before the ULF 387, i email him and ask for the latest, but it cost $20 more. and bought the rest of the parts from my local dealer.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

ok so I am still having trouble transferring my updated addressbook from my ERicsson t637. I guess I can do the transfer manually like the ULF manual says. It tells me I must be in "setup mode" in order to transfer the addressbook 1 by 1. Anyone know how to go into this setup mode ???



tand said:


> I also bought my ULF 387 (the latest version) from www.bimmernav.com, but on their website they have the one just before the ULF 387, i email him and ask for the latest, but it cost $20 more. and bought the rest of the parts from my local dealer.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

ok now I am really frustrated. I deleted the pairing and started over. Once the pairing said "successful" I go to the addressbook on the NAV screen and it says it is empty and willl not transfer. Please help ????



r1man1963 said:


> ok so I am still having trouble transferring my updated addressbook from my ERicsson t637. I guess I can do the transfer manually like the ULF manual says. It tells me I must be in "setup mode" in order to transfer the addressbook 1 by 1. Anyone know how to go into this setup mode ???


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

r1man1963 said:


> ok now I am really frustrated. I deleted the pairing and started over. Once the pairing said "successful" I go to the addressbook on the NAV screen and it says it is empty and willl not transfer. Please help ????


You said you are going to the address book on the NAV screen. The address book for the nav system is seperate from the phone system addess book (phone number list) of the phone system. The phone system does not populate the navigation address book with information.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

hmmm, well when I paired up the phnone for the first time, the phone's address book showed up on my NAV screen when I use the steering wheel buttons. The SMS also worked great. Since I could not get the NAV to update my adressbook after i made new entries into the phone, I deleted the pairing and started over. This time the phonebook shows up as empty on the NAV and the Messaging says "SMS not supported". I finally put the system back in pairing mode and manually sent all the contacts to my NAV using the phone. So, now, addressbook shows up on the NAV but it obviously won;t do it automatically and SMS still doesn;t work

UOTE=gfeiner]You said you are going to the address book on the NAV screen. The address book for the nav system is seperate from the phone system addess book (phone number list) of the phone system. The phone system does not populate the navigation address book with information.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

r1man1963 said:


> ok so I am still having trouble transferring my updated addressbook from my ERicsson t637. I guess I can do the transfer manually like the ULF manual says. It tells me I must be in "setup mode" in order to transfer the addressbook 1 by 1. Anyone know how to go into this setup mode ???


To transfer your phone book manually, all you have to do is start the pairing procedure (setup mode), when on the display said BT PAIRING, now go to your phone book on the phone and sending it over the bluetooth 1 by 1, or all at the same time (depend on your phone model).

But your T637 should update any change automatically every time you restart your car (or cycle them ignition off and on again), my T616 work that way, no manual transfer at all. Only the 7610 will need to be transfer manually 1 by 1 (not even all at the same time).


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

tand, I agree totally with u, it should sync automatically and SMS should work. Someone else suggested that I should have the vehicle coded ??? The description of my bluetooth device says "BMW ULF" whereas I beleive most of u would say "BMW xxxxx" . XXXX being your vin ????



tand said:


> To transfer your phone book manually, all you have to do is start the pairing procedure (setup mode), when on the display said BT PAIRING, now go to your phone book on the phone and sending it over the bluetooth 1 by 1, or all at the same time (depend on your phone model).
> 
> But your T637 should update any change automatically every time you restart your car (or cycle them ignition off and on again), my T616 work that way, no manual transfer at all. Only the 7610 will need to be transfer manually 1 by 1 (not even all at the same time).


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

r1man1963 said:


> tand, I agree totally with u, it should sync automatically and SMS should work. Someone else suggested that I should have the vehicle coded ??? The description of my bluetooth device says "BMW ULF" whereas I beleive most of u would say "BMW xxxxx" . XXXX being your vin ????


I don't think our E46 need to be coded, because we remove assist and it is already coded to work, from the TSB for removing ASSIST FOR BLUETOOTH on the E46 all they do is to remove the option 639 from the vehicle order, without adding or changing anything else.

look at the TSB it here http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/crew/ucrewx5/pdf/BMW_Assist_ULF_TSB.pdf


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

So, u think something is wrong wiith the ULF ?? I don;t think I played with any of the phone settings but maybe that could be something ???



tand said:


> I don't think our E46 need to be coded, because we remove assist and it is already coded to work, from the TSB for removing ASSIST FOR BLUETOOTH on the E46 all they do is to remove the option 639 from the vehicle order, without adding or changing anything else.
> 
> look at the TSB it here http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/crew/ucrewx5/pdf/BMW_Assist_ULF_TSB.pdf


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

I swapped out the phone, it was defective !!!! Everything now works beautiful !!!!! Thanks all



r1man1963 said:


> So, u think something is wrong wiith the ULF ?? I don;t think I played with any of the phone settings but maybe that could be something ???


----------



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

*Pins 7&8 - To Remove or not to Remove...*

I am anxiously awaiting my ULF 387 to install in my 2004 325i currently equipped with BMW assist. In reviewing the DIYs for installation of BT, I see that pins 7&8 on the 54 pin adapter, which connects the car to the Assist, have to be removed prior to connecting to the BT module or the speedometer may not work. On the other hand, I have seen some DIYs for the conversion where it is simply plug and play. Can anyone share their experience on whether or not I will need to remove 7&8?


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

for my 2004 330 CiC it was plug and play, I beleive for older BMW;s u must remove those pins.


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

From all the post i have read, 2004 ci doesn't have 7 and 8 at all, but on 2004 i (sedan) pin 7 and 8 is there on the plug, I had to remove it.

From the installation PDF it is for the sedan only not for the coupe and it say car before 08/02 doesn' t have pin 7 and 8, but from 08/02 you have to remove pin 7 and 8 otherwise speedometer and odometer won't work.


----------



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

Goetta said:


> I am anxiously awaiting my ULF 387 to install in my 2004 325i currently equipped with BMW assist. In reviewing the DIYs for installation of BT, I see that pins 7&8 on the 54 pin adapter, which connects the car to the Assist, have to be removed prior to connecting to the BT module or the speedometer may not work. On the other hand, I have seen some DIYs for the conversion where it is simply plug and play. Can anyone share their experience on whether or not I will need to remove 7&8?


When you do the install, if pin 7 and 8 is on the 54 pin connector, try to install it without remove it first and see if your speedometer and odometer work, if it doesn't work then remove pin 7 and 8. I really want to know the answer.

From the installation PDF trouble shooting section, If your speedometer and odometer doesn't work, remove pin 7 and 8 to fix it.


----------

